# Grain Free Puppies?



## CPS624 (Jul 5, 2013)

Just learned that my girls may be allergic to grain?

Vet says they have hives & a secondary infection?

Anyone have this problem? Do you know the best grain free dry food for puppies?

I may be posting this in the wrong spot. If so let me know so I can put this post in "Puppies". 

Thanks Much! :]


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Our boys are not allergic to grain, but we did switch them to grain free as Miles our oldest got hives at 7 months and we switched food to rule out a grain allergy. It didn't help with the hives, but we decided to keep him on the higher quality food anyway. They eat Taste of the Wild Puppy.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

I know a lot of dogs with grain allergies -- dry/itchy skin and eyes. Switching to grain free can help

Wilson has been on grain free TOTW since he was about 5 months.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Dre is on Orijen Puppy and he is doing great on it so far. My plain is to go raw in the next month or so, but this is the best I can get him for now. 

http://www.orijen.ca/blog/products/dry-dog-food/puppy/


----------



## mgates (Sep 20, 2011)

Clem was getting lots of ear infections during her first year. The vet suggested switching to a grain-free food to see if it was due to food allergies. We switched her to Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream about a year ago and she hasn't had any ear infections since, plus she loves it. It's not available at all pet stores, but usually you can find it at a specialty store. It's also at the grocery store near our house.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Among all grains it was wheat only that was eliminated from our puppy's diet. I believe, while wheat is not good for most people and dogs, there are other grains that may be beneficial.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma eats Oven Baked Tradition natural and holistic. puppy chicken. It is Canadian made and has no soy, corn, wheat or gluten. It is made with fresh deboned chicken. I only know of a few pet stores who carry the product. I swear by it as my cats eat an adult version of it for cats and they are very healthy and their coats are shiny and thick. Dharma is 13 weeks old and is eating around 2 cups of it a day with no stomach upset and solid stools. Her coat is shiny and silky. Have to go to the vet today for 3rd needle so we will see what she weighs.


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

ACANA blends are grain free and one of the best kibble brands out there, Canadian made and sourced.


----------

